# cory catfish & apple snail questions



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

Right now I have 6 female bettas in a 10g but I'm upgrading to a 20g long tank soon! And I plan on then having about 8 females.

If I get cory catfish how many would I be able to have in this situation? I've read that 3 should be kept at minimum, is that true? What species should I get? How do they reproduce and how often? Or what are some other tankmates that are safe? 

I'm not too fond of snails because their egg clutches just freak me out. I've read that people get only one apple snail and then if you get a female you just let her have all her eggs and eventually in a few months she'll run out of sperm that she's kept stored. Does that mean she won't have any more eggs or will she keep laying them but they won't be fertilized?

Thank you for any help!
sorry I post so much lol


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, your fine! 

How heavily will your sorority be planted?

Do you want a somewhat smaller Cory, or larger?

Do you for sure want an Apple Snail?

First; be warned. Sororities need to be heavily planted.

There are many types of Cories. I would just google "Cory Species" and see which you like.

And, Apple Snails get pretty big. And they poo a lot. And they don't usually eat algae. I'd say, get a Netrite snail. They are hardy, eat algae, and stay small. They have a nice, small, biload, too.


----------



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

Not much of a green thumb x.x so I stick to fake plants but I have them in all sizes some that even provide coverage for on top of the tank. I'm also great at water changes. Do I need real plants? Right now I have 2 marimo balls, but that's it.

Not too sure on which size, but I guess smaller so they can hide from the more aggressive bettas.

Originally I did want an apple snail, just to add some variety (and the thought of "Snail jello" makes me laugh heh) I didn't really want it as a clean up crew so the pooping is ok cause I can just siphon it up.

It funny you bring up nerite snails cause I also looked them up a while back and they lay little white eggs everywhere, right? But they're not fertilized. Eggs freak me out lol


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, as long a you only get one. I mean, either way, they need to be in a brackish setting to breed, and ether mines a guy, or she hasn't started laying eggs yet. :3 Apples also stick out more soft parts, so if you do have an aggressive Betta......


----------



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah the soft squishy parts don't freak me out, I only have one girl that I'm worried about and she's definitely the alpha in the sorority. She's a big betta too. Maybe I just won't get a tank mate since with 8 it would already be 2.5 gallons per fish. Or maybe just some ghost shrimp since I've had them before and they're all so cute to watch in a group lol

Edit: cute before my veiltail male ate every single one of them


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha. :3


----------

